# Best Free Photo Editing Program??



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

Dee Dee has inspired me to try and get better pictures of Willow. I don't have any photo editing software on my computer but I know there are numerous free ones out there to download. I'm just wondering if any of you currently use any of these programs and could recommend some? I am not very techie but can usually muddle my way through software. Thanks!


----------



## SPLAbby (Oct 11, 2014)

I used to use Ulead Photoimpact (my favorites) and Paintshop Pro. I purchased them. But when I bought a new computer, I needed to purchase upgrades (actually costing the same as the product) and I chose a free program.

Paint.NET - Free download and software reviews - CNET Download.com

It works well for me. But I haven't looked at anything else.

Home Windows Software Digital Photo Software Photo Editors Paint.NET

Paint.NET
Download Now Secure Download
Editors' Review
-

by: Download.com staff on August 31, 2014

Paint.NET is a full-featured image editing program that gives you tons of tools to work with through an intuitive and streamlined interface. Whether you just want to touch-up your photos before you share them with friends or you need high-quality images for another type of project, this program will get you where you need to go.
Pros

Nice interface: This app presents all of the tools you need to create beautiful images in a clean and accessible way. Many of these are arrayed around the main working window, while others are contained within their own windows, which you can reposition anywhere on the screen to clear the space you want to work in.

Lots of tools: Whether your project involves adding layers, introducing text, or using filters and effects to get the look you're going for, you'll find what you need in this program. There are more options in all of these categories than you'll probably ever use, giving you the ability to create just about anything you could imagine.
Cons

No extremes: This program is a good option for intermediate users. It isn't quite accessible enough to make it the right choice for users who have no experience with photo editing programs, and it doesn't offer all of the advanced features that experienced users will be looking for.

Layers for text: While this app does let you introduce text into your images, you have to create it in a separate layer if you want to be able to move it around or experiment with it as you work. This may not be a huge inconvenience, but it does add an extra step to a lot of projects.
Bottom Line

Paint.NET has a lot to offer when it comes to editing and enhancing images for a variety of purposes. It's a free app that provides nearly as much functionality as some of the more highly rated image editing programs and makes these features available to everyone.
read less -
Publisher's Description
+
From dotPDN: Paint.NET is free image and photo editing software. It features an intuitive and innovative user interface with support for layers, unlimited undo, special effects, and a wide variety of useful and powerful tools. An active and growing online community provides friendly help, tutorials, and plug-ins.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

I think the problem is that "best" and "free" don't really go in the same sentence for photo editing programs. IMO, Adobe Light Room, at just under $100, is the very best for photo processing as long as you don't want to do "creative" things. If you want something creative, relatively easy and inexpensive, Photoshop Elements is also just under $100, and a good choice. (MUCH easier for a beginner to get started with than PhotoShop CS, as well as a fraction of the price)

For REALLY cheap and also very versatile, i like Photogene for the iPad VERY much. This App is under $5 if I remember correctly, and is very robust and stable.


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

krandall said:


> I think the problem is that "best" and "free" don't really go in the same sentence for photo editing programs.


Ha Ha - I have a feeling you are probably right, Karen. I actually don't want to do anything too creative. Just get red eye out, do some cropping, simple stuff like that for now. I'll take a look at the programs you recommended. Thanks for the help!


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

SPLAbby said:


> I used to use Ulead Photoimpact (my favorites) and Paintshop Pro. I purchased them. But when I bought a new computer, I needed to purchase upgrades (actually costing the same as the product) and I chose a free program.
> 
> Paint.NET - Free download and software reviews - CNET Download.com
> 
> It works well for me. But I haven't looked at anything else.


Thank you. I was actually looking at that program yesterday. I'm not looking for anything too elaborate.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Ooh! I just found this: https://pixlr.com/editor/

You don't need to even dl a program to your computer. I didn't play with it a lot, but certainly it's dead easy to crop, resize and do simple adjustments. (as well as some fun creative stuff) It even has layers, if you get to the point of wanting to work with those.


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

krandall said:


> Ooh! I just found this: https://pixlr.com/editor/
> 
> You don't need to even dl a program to your computer. I didn't play with it a lot, but certainly it's dead easy to crop, resize and do simple adjustments. (as well as some fun creative stuff) It even has layers, if you get to the point of wanting to work with those.


Oh thank you! Now that Christmas is over I'll have more time to research and play with these sites. This one looks like a good one!


----------



## SPLAbby (Oct 11, 2014)

I have spent a lot pf time in the last couple days using Paint.net. I haven't looked around for awhile, but surely there must be something more intuitive than this. It has a complicated menu structure like MS Word which means it wants you to do things in mini steps (to give you more control) instead of just having a few icons that do what most people want to process one photo at a time in a direct manner. I think the main reason I stick with it is because it gives you the ability to merge bits and pieces from separate pictures into one image.


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

SPLAbby said:


> I have spent a lot pf time in the last couple days using Paint.net. I haven't looked around for awhile, but surely there must be something more intuitive than this.


Did you look at the one that Karen found? I haven't had time yet to play around with it. It's been kind of a whirlwind with the holidays and my house is a mess. I'm going to spend some time on the site Karen found when I get a chance as it looks like it would be a good one. It also had a good review in PC World.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Jackie from Concrete said:


> Did you look at the one that Karen found? I haven't had time yet to play around with it. It's been kind of a whirlwind with the holidays and my house is a mess. I'm going to spend some time on the site Karen found when I get a chance as it looks like it would be a good one. It also had a good review in PC World.


I liked it enought that I may start using it on my iPad when I have internet connection. (Which isn't always the case when I trVel, so I need to also have an App on the iPad itself.


----------



## SPLAbby (Oct 11, 2014)

Jackie from Concrete said:


> Did you look at the one that Karen found?


No, but I intend to. Right now the odd-ball thing I am doing is working on a mock up of some small pictures I want to buy to put on my office wall. I am copying the pictures I am considering into one image and then moving them around to find an arrangement I like. Maybe this will help me balance the colors, size, and pictures' elements so I choose better which pictures to buy.


----------



## SPLAbby (Oct 11, 2014)

SPLAbby said:


> No, but I intend to. Right now the odd-ball thing I am doing is working on a mock up of some small pictures I want to buy to put on my office wall. I am copying the pictures I am considering into one image and then moving them around to find an arrangement I like. Maybe this will help me balance the colors, size, and pictures' elements so I choose better which pictures to buy.


The line in the middle represents a corner as this is to be on two walls. The seller is lorisworld on etsy.com, so not to claim this work as my own. Hhmmm maybe I should switch top left with far right.


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

That is really cute. Yeah, maybe I would use the picture of the two birds in love as the first one that is seen. Either way though, it's cute!


----------



## SPLAbby (Oct 11, 2014)

Jackie from Concrete said:


> That is really cute. Yeah, maybe I would use the picture of the two birds in love as the first one that is seen. Either way though, it's cute!


I am thinking of simplifying it on just one wall. I already have the one with the two birds. I put it on my list for a Christmas exchange. Now I am trying to decide what other pictures to add, if any.

As you can see, once I get all the pictures (sized proportionally) in one image, I can just shuffle them around to see what it will look like before buying and saying uh-oh. snapfish.com will allow you to do this easily. Not in an album, but in a project, like making a photobook. Everything is free until you want something printed/produced. Then you just pay for the product,


----------

